# Announcement Soon [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 18, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8913"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8913" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8913"></a></div>
<p><strong>Get ready

</strong>Things are heating up and we’re going to see an announcement soon. February 28, 2012 is still shaping up as the day of an announcement, though it could be a week later. We’ll be seeing a full frame camera announced. We’re still unsure if it’ll be a 5D Mark III or a 5D X.</p>
<p>The next 90 days could be pretty exciting for the Canon community. Expect a bunch of announcements. This isn’t [CR3], but it sounds like we’ll see at least 2 full frame cameras announced before NAB in April. One will probably be the 4K camera. Also expect more lens announcements.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT+%40prettylink%3A++http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F+%28via+%40prettylink%29" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2F&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 18, 2012)

YES, best birthday present ever


----------



## akiskev (Feb 18, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 18, 2012)

Wooo hooo!!!!! At last.


----------



## samueljay (Feb 18, 2012)

Bring it on!


----------



## Orion (Feb 18, 2012)

Does this, in any way, mean that it will be in stores by end of April, at least???


----------



## Waterdonkey (Feb 18, 2012)

My credit cards are burnin'. 
I'll be getting one but does any body know any more about the video, still h.264? Or a version of H.264 with different compression?


----------



## GDub (Feb 18, 2012)

After waiting and waiting... I'm in!!


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 18, 2012)

CR guy, come on, now you can finally change the recomendation for 5dmk2 to HOLD


----------



## keithfullermusic (Feb 18, 2012)

The day we have all been waiting for is almost here...


----------



## Smith (Feb 18, 2012)

Admin, any updates on your previously posted 5D specs ? Now that we're about 1.5 weeks away from the official announcement I would assume that "leaks" should be flowing now. Is the 22MP spec CR3 yet ?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 18, 2012)

wooo hooo nearly time to pre-order a couple aqnd sell a 5Dmk2


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally! A CR3 on a FF announcement!


----------



## distant.star (Feb 18, 2012)

Is that a light at the end of the tunnel -- or a white phosphorus round coming at my heart?

Perhaps in a month or two the clouds will lift and a purchase decision can be made.


----------



## te4o (Feb 18, 2012)

It would be best if Canon announced the next FF with all details and some samples on 28 Feb AND the same day reveal their plans for the upcoming FF models if their details are not finalized yet. Your last post, Craig, will put preorders on hold again until we see all options. 
But I guess the most popular FF will be announced soonest - the second and third will be targeting more advanced users. I can't make use of 40+MP right now, my technique is not there yet. 40+ is for experienced photogs with plenty of superb lenses and other devices. May be some day... It is nice to have an option from one FF level to the next FF level. Up til now this hasn't been the case.
Cheers to all patient "waiters" and all other keen canonitees!


----------



## Reid_design (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome  can not wait to see what happens!


----------



## EchoLocation (Feb 18, 2012)

YES! please be under 3000 dollars! please, please, please!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 18, 2012)

distant.star said:


> Is that a light at the end of the tunnel -- or a white phosphorus round coming at my heart?



It's actually a will-o'-the-wisp keeping you distracted while something reaches in your pocket and takes all your money


----------



## bdeutsch (Feb 18, 2012)

As much as I love my 5d (and Canon for 2x fixing it free of charge even though it's been out of warranty for many years), I'm ready for the upgrade. So big cheers for the CR3! :-*


Headshots NYC | NY Wedding Photos | Gotham Family Photos


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 18, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> February 28, 2012 is still shaping up as the day of an announcement, though it could be a week later.



Sounds wishy-washy to me...


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Feb 18, 2012)

holy jebus! i am very excited! hopefully a new replacement camera for moi.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Feb 18, 2012)

The excitement around the Nikon D800 has most Canon shooters either scratching their heads or drooling with envy, so it was a no brainer that Canon has to make some significant announcement of their own very soon. The next most likely candidate for such an announcement would be the FF 5D Mark (III? X? whatever Canon wants to call it). 


I shoot a lot of magazine, beauty and fashion portraits, so I'm really hoping for a large megapixel studio camera to give me lots of detail for cropping. I even wish (though I know it's not going to happen) that Canon could give us a camera with a sensor larger than 35mm Full Frame and yes I would be willing to buy more glass for a camera like that.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Feb 18, 2012)

Waterdonkey said:


> My credit cards are burnin'.
> I'll be getting one but does any body know any more about the video, still h.264? Or a version of H.264 with different compression?




I read a while back that Canon was working on a new video RAW format that could be recorded to CF Cards. This would be a great time to announce it along with a new FF 5D camera. Let's be hopeful.


Here's the link:
http://www.eoshd.com/content/6976/canon-developing-4k-raw-video-format


----------



## AlicoatePhotography (Feb 18, 2012)

When are they going to start the preliminary advertising? Remember the silhouette of the 5D mkII and the cryptic slogan.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a D800 on pre-order, so a February 28 announcement will give me plenty of time to cancel it if the 5DIII is up to snuff.


----------



## Martin (Feb 18, 2012)

Hope they annoucement will bring smth which let me stay with canon. Otherwise i will go back to my trusty old friend nikon. I really keep my fingers crossed for good af, better built quality, slighty better iso and better dynamic range. A lot of expectations to meet, i know but i wait a long time to see what both companies finally bring. I was not happy with 5d2 but have invested already a lot in lenses, so for me the annoucment will be almost a a decision maker, hope the first reviews will come asap.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 18, 2012)

exciting times for sure in the next 3-5 months!! can not wait for it - all i know is that i need a really good camera for a festival im shooting in may!!!!!! probably a 5dmk3?


----------



## shuttersound (Feb 18, 2012)

I've sold off my 60D since last year Jun and been waiting for the 3 year cycle announcement since Oct...delayed....Nov...delayed...Dec...delayed...Jan...delayed...and i really hope that its this month and soon to be avail in stores. I've been missing out too much precious time on honing my skills.


----------



## waving_odd (Feb 18, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re still unsure if it’ll be a 5D Mark III or a 5D X



Bring both to us Canon!

I will hit the "Put in Cart" button for both the 22MP 61-pt AF 5D III and 36+ MP 5D X...

Oh wait, where is the pre-order button?? Please don't say "Estimated availability in April May June July 2012!!!"


----------



## BlueMixWhite (Feb 18, 2012)

Great blow to Nikon if canon can announce and shipment the next 2 days. 
I would like to see that happen.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 18, 2012)

It will interesting to see if it has:

- increased DR
-1DX type metering to help jpeg shooting


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 18, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> sell a 5Dmk2



Sold mine quite a while ago, not that many UWW shots to warrent them just for that reason


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 18, 2012)

Been waiting for the mk 3 for a long time. Hoping for pixel binning 22MP sounds great


----------



## EOBeav (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks like I got my 5DmkII just at the right time! ;D


----------



## RedEye (Feb 18, 2012)

DarkKnightNine said:


> I shoot a lot of magazine, beauty and fashion portraits, so I'm really hoping for a large megapixel studio camera to give me lots of detail for cropping. I even wish (though I know it's not going to happen) that Canon could give us a camera with a sensor larger than 35mm Full Frame and yes I would be willing to buy more glass for a camera like that.



Right me too.


----------



## BDD (Feb 18, 2012)

"...unsure" if it will be a 5D3 or a 5DX?? Hope that just meant there's no confirmation. IF Canon ends up only putting out one model...a 5DX (high MP/low ISO) I guess I'll be buying a chunky D3s or D4...or maybe (BIG maybe at $7k) 1D-X. But if they offer what I'm looking for...guess I'll bite the bullet.


----------



## maxxevv (Feb 18, 2012)

There is a chinese webby stating the supposed specs for the 5DIII that reads : 

26.4MP, 19pt AF, Digic V, 4.9fps, 63 zone Metering , 1040K LCD, 100% viewfinder

http://detail.zol.com.cn/240/239857/param.shtml


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 18, 2012)

maxxevv said:


> There is a chinese webby stating the supposed specs for the 5DIII that reads :
> 
> 26.4MP, 19pt AF, Digic V, 4.9fps, 63 zone Metering , 1040K LCD, 100% viewfinder
> 
> http://detail.zol.com.cn/240/239857/param.shtml



Don't tell me that the Chinese have copied it already!!


----------



## BDD (Feb 18, 2012)

maxxevv said:


> There is a chinese webby stating the supposed specs for the 5DIII that reads :
> 
> 26.4MP, 19pt AF, Digic V, 4.9fps, 63 zone Metering , 1040K LCD, 100% viewfinder
> 
> http://detail.zol.com.cn/240/239857/param.shtml



More rumored specs. Great. Close to the last rumored specs for the 5D3. I'd be happier with the other list of rumored specs. Too bad there's no mention of the native ISO range this time.

As for the Chinese "copying"...HAH!! Don't quit your day job Benny...the way things are going the Chinese will be the new owners of Canon.


----------



## htjunkie (Feb 18, 2012)

According to the picture here: http://detail.zol.com.cn/picture_index_628/index6276988.shtml

26.4 MP
ISO expandable to 102,400
19 point AF system, 3 cross type points
DIGIC 5
4.9 (?) fps continuous shooting

No idea what the source is. Looks like a screengrab of an english/US website.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 18, 2012)

htjunkie said:


> According to the picture here: http://detail.zol.com.cn/picture_index_628/index6276988.shtml
> 
> 26.4 MP
> ISO expandable to 102,400
> ...


This was listed on that website more than 7 months ago and I believe the source was from http://www.cameragearguide.com/


----------



## htjunkie (Feb 18, 2012)

Google translation says:

Body features: full frame digital SLR
Effective pixels : 26.4 million
Continuous function : support for continuous shooting speeds of up to 4.9 / sec 


Detailed parameters of the Canon 5D Mark III

The main performance 

Body features: full-frame digital SLR
Mode of operation: full manual
Effective pixels : 26.4 million
Imaging Processor: DIGIC 

Lens Features 

Focus Mode: AF
Focus Points: 19:00
Zoom mode: zoom ring 

Display 

Pixels and type: 1.04 million pixel LCD screen
Viewfinder: Optical
Viewfinder: 100% view rate 

Flash 

Flash Type : external
External flash (hot shoe): 

Shooting performance 

Continuous function : support for continuous shooting speeds of up to 4.9 / s 

Operating functions 

Wireless performance: wireless synchronization 

Other properties 

Other features: 63 Split iFCL metering system


----------



## BDD (Feb 18, 2012)

htjunkie said:


> According to the picture here: http://detail.zol.com.cn/picture_index_628/index6276988.shtml
> 
> 26.4 MP
> ISO expandable to 102,400
> ...



If that means the native ISO range will be 100-12,800....terrific...I could live with that. 

We hopefully will find out on the 28th.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 18, 2012)

It's a very old rumor and it's from http://www.cameragearguide.com/3395/rumor-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-released-in-may-for-canon-expo-2011-in-shanghai-china-we-doubt-it/


----------



## htjunkie (Feb 18, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> htjunkie said:
> 
> 
> > According to the picture here: http://detail.zol.com.cn/picture_index_628/index6276988.shtml
> ...



Yep. Spot on. I found it on that website: http://www.cameragearguide.com/3395/rumor-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-released-in-may-for-canon-expo-2011-in-shanghai-china-we-doubt-it/

Date: May 2011. PLEASE DISREGARD!!!


----------



## nexus (Feb 18, 2012)

release it or... I'll release the KRAKEN!  ... (or buy the 1 dx lol) 
anyway... finger(s) crossed!


----------



## kapanak (Feb 18, 2012)

I believe most of us were fine with an incremental update until a few months ago. When D800 rumours came out, and the recent rumours about pro AF and metering in the 5DIII/X, I fear we have been hyped beyond recovery. 

Anything Canon releases will get a lot of whines unless it matches the best specifications the rumours have pegged it at. 

How unfortunate.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 18, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> It will interesting to see if it has:
> 
> - increased DR
> -1DX type metering to help jpeg shooting


If they could increase the DR to about 6, or even 8 stops... 

Or is it just wishful thinking to expect anything other than our current ~4 ish stops?


----------



## Ricku (Feb 18, 2012)

kapanak said:


> I believe most of us were fine with an incremental update until a few months ago. When D800 rumours came out, and the recent rumours about pro AF and metering in the 5DIII/X, I fear we have been hyped beyond recovery.
> 
> Anything Canon releases will get a lot of whines unless it matches the best specifications the rumours have pegged it at.
> 
> How unfortunate.


As long as it matches the D800 (except the high MP count), I'll be more than happy.


----------



## moreorless (Feb 18, 2012)

If the 4K body was this close to release then wouldnt it have made sense for Canon to show/tell more about it at the C300 launch? I got the impression that it was still some way away and was included only to counteract RED's release.

I would not be supprized if we see both a high MP and high ISO 5D body annouced(if not released) at the same time, one less big annoucement its true but also a chance to send more people away happy and steal more of Nikon's thunder.


----------



## LuCoOc (Feb 18, 2012)

Was the 1Dx formally anounced allready? I wouldn't be surprised if canon presented their final version of it before any 5D III/X anouncement.
Anyway keep it coming. Specs?


----------



## Ricku (Feb 18, 2012)

LuCoOc said:


> Was the 1Dx formally anounced allready? I wouldn't be surprised if canon presented their final version of it before any 5D III/X anouncement.
> Anyway keep it coming. Specs?


If they announce the 1dx AGAIN, people are going to be hilariously pissed.


----------



## pedro (Feb 18, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> YES, best birthday present ever



If announced in March: a birthday present for me as well! hope we'll see the rumored specs body by then. 22MP. Nice ISO range extended to 51k as top. 3 to 3.5 k


----------



## Musouka (Feb 18, 2012)

10 days to go! These will be some of the slowest 10 days ever.... 

Another round of silly logic:

2+8 = 10 = X = 5DX announced


----------



## Flake (Feb 18, 2012)

If there is an Canon announcement of a 5D MkII replacement in the next few days it'll be one of the best kept secrets Canon have ever managed! 10 days before the 5D MkII we knew virtually all the specs (despite a fog of wrong rumours) and yet all we seem to have is a very few hazy details.

So either they haven't actually decided which model to manufacture until the D800 reaction is fully considered, or maybe they have decided and this time are keeping it very secret, or alternatively the rumours are just wrong & there won't be a release on the 28th


----------



## JR (Feb 18, 2012)

This is obviously great news! I do wonder just like Flake how come we dont have more solid info on the new camera less then two weeks before its announcement. There is still uncertainty around mkIII versus an "X" version, the psec are fluctuating a bit...very interesting how different that is from the spec of the D800 which were pretty bang on months before its announcements. I guess Canon is doing a good job this time around...


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 18, 2012)

It's interesting that the CR3 status only applies to an announcement of a camera body and not 'what camera body'.

I will not be disappointed with what ever they announce for the simple reason i have 2 5D2's that, apart from the AF niggle, are still more than adequate for my needs. 

So if the announcement doesn't appeal to me - Canon won't be getting my money!


----------



## pedro (Feb 18, 2012)

@picsfor: as there is at least one or two more, then maybe one of these will. Personally hoping for a baby 1Dx type of cam TBA soon...


----------



## AdamJ (Feb 18, 2012)

If it uses the 1D4's AF system unchanged, it will cover a relatively smaller area on FF (unless they scale it up, in which case it wouldn't be the 1D4's system).


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 18, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> If it uses the 1D4's AF system unchanged, it will cover a relatively smaller area on FF (unless they scale it up, in which case it wouldn't be the 1D4's system).



Possibly it will use the 1Ds3 AF


----------



## Kahuna (Feb 18, 2012)

I just can't wait for this announcement !!! Not for the same reasons as most of you. I've been trying to add up how many people on this site are jumping to Nikon "if the 5DMIII/X..." doesn't have the same specs as the 1DX ... for no more than $3K. Ebay and Craigs list will be flooded by a ton of cheap used canon equipment.


----------



## Wahoowa (Feb 18, 2012)

What I don't understand is why they would want to announce this on the 28th. Why not tomorrow at WPPI? Especially, one of its purposes is for studio photographers.


----------



## marinien (Feb 18, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> AdamJ said:
> 
> 
> > If it uses the 1D4's AF system unchanged, it will cover a relatively smaller area on FF (unless they scale it up, in which case it wouldn't be the 1D4's system).
> ...



As I said in another thread, I think that all the 1 series up to the 1D4 have the same AF surface of 8x15mm with 45 focus points (the EOS 3 was the first to have these characteristics). The Canon expands this surface to 8x19mm for the 1D X. I am quite sure that my 1D2N has a larger AF coverage than the 1Ds2 which has the same AF system.

Brian, as you own both the 1D4 and the 1Ds3, can you confirm this information? Thanks!


----------



## EOS 5D Mark III (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't belive in this until I see some *CR3* rumors. Two weeks left and all we get is different *CR1* rumors all the time.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 18, 2012)

marinien said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > AdamJ said:
> ...



Difficult to do it just through the viewfinder but they appear to have the same coverage. Obviously the AF point will be different sized due to the sensor differences


----------



## moreorless (Feb 18, 2012)

I can't say I know much about the video side of things but might the 4K DSLR and the rumoured high megapixel 5D actually be the same thing? 44 megapixel downsampled to 4k?


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 18, 2012)

moreorless said:


> I can't say I know much about the video side of things but might the 4K DSLR and the rumoured high megapixel 5D actually be the same thing? 44 megapixel downsampled to 4k?



Approx 44.6 MP on FF would allow crop on it APS-H sized area, in which each second line could give 4k video.

4k video=4096 x 2160 or 3840 x 2160 px
44.6MP on FF=8184 x 5456 px

44.6MP on FF = approx 28MP on APS-H

28MP on APS-H = 6480 x 4320 px

So from FF 44,6MP you get 4k video APS-H cropped


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 18, 2012)

Kahuna said:


> 've been trying to add up how many people on this site are jumping to Nikon "if the 5DMIII/X..."



I doubt many people that say they're switching to Nikon will actually do it. Expanding upon that, I'd say less than 50 percent of the people on here that are contributing to the 5DIII hoopla will actually buy one for various reasons. Maybe the product won't be what they're expecting. Maybe it will exceed their expectations, but when push comes to shove, they'll find a better way to spend $3,000. That's why it's called "hype," after all 

I've got a D800 on pre-order, but if Canon counters with a competitive 5DIII, I'll cancel it and stick with Canon. However, if I didn't make a living with my images, and photography was just something I did for fun, it wouldn't be worth the hassle of switching systems.


----------



## daveswan (Feb 18, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > I can't say I know much about the video side of things but might the 4K DSLR and the rumoured high megapixel 5D actually be the same thing? 44 megapixel downsampled to 4k?
> ...



My understanding is that the cinema DSLR will output a 4k MJPEG which will be the whole of the resolution of an "H" crop, no pixel binning or even worse line skiping, a kludge which I hope has been consigned to the dustbin of history.

I just hope the video from the 5 whatever will be a clean I-Frame codec with about 12 stops DR like the 
C300. The 5D already does 10+ stops according to the Zaccuto shootout.


----------



## Kahuna (Feb 18, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> Kahuna said:
> 
> 
> > 've been trying to add up how many people on this site are jumping to Nikon "if the 5DMIII/X..."
> ...



Very valid point and would be forced to agree with you. I am a mere hobbyist at best so my photography is a money pit.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 18, 2012)

Kahuna said:


> Very valid point and would be forced to agree with you. I am a mere hobbyist at best so my photography is a money pit.



It certainly wasn't meant to be a criticism in any way. There's just no way I'd put up with the hassle and cost of switching systems unless I was chasing some money at the end of a tunnel. If you're shooting for fun, how much does Brand X's marginal advantage in tech specs really affect how much you enjoy your shooting experience?


----------



## Shawn_Lights (Feb 18, 2012)

moreorless said:


> If the 4K body was this close to release then wouldnt it have made sense for Canon to show/tell more about it at the C300 launch? I got the impression that it was still some way away and was included only to counteract RED's release.



I been lurking this site for a while now and felt it's obvious that most aren't cinematographers/videographers because many don't understand the C300's purpose and feel that the 4k DSLR will be undercutting the C300. Which is understandable, these cameras are photography cameras first.

I finally took the time to register for the site (YAY!). I'm a filmmaker and I'm looking forward to the new 5D and the 4K DSLR camera.

The truth is the Canon C300's market is for Broadcast and professional event videos, not film. Sure it can easily be used for film and if you have it, I say use it for that as well (1080p is still dominate, and it's amazing in low light). However, the C300 is built around meeting the broadcast requirements not the needs of filmmakers. With that being said, the announcement in Hollywood truly confuses the audience. They should have announced it in a different way.

The 4k camera seems to be targeted towards filmmakers. I expect it to have a recording limit like our current DSLRs have. This isn't much of an issue for filmmakers because rarely is take 12 mins long. Most are under a minute or so. Films require more resolution than broadcasting (1080p).

Canon can justify both cameras being available. If I was mainly a wedding videographer I'll go with the C300 for its recording time, battery life, and for its impressive 1080p resolution (don't need 4k for weddings). For my films, I'll go with the 4K DSLR. Mainly for 4K (so we can have amazing resolution that allows you to sometimes be able to re-frame in post), 10-bit (Canon knows we want that) for color grading, and mobile form factor.

That's the way I see it. Loving the info you guys are providing. Keep it coming.


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 18, 2012)

cyanide tablet anyone? 

Some desperate statements beginning to appear!


----------



## ecka (Feb 19, 2012)

It is about time for a new Rebel (650D) . Perhaps this is what is going to be announced on 28th.


----------



## gmrza (Feb 19, 2012)

ecka said:


> It is about time for a new Rebel (650D) . Perhaps this is what is going to be announced on 28th.



LOL, that would be funny, EOS 650D on the 25th anniversary of the EOS 650.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 19, 2012)

> There's just no way I'd put up with the hassle and cost of switching systems unless I was chasing some money at the end of a tunnel. If you're shooting for fun, how much does Brand X's marginal advantage in tech specs really affect how much you enjoy your shooting experience?



This is the most insightful post in all 6 pages! (smile)

Dave


----------



## april (Feb 19, 2012)

Kahuna said:


> I just can't wait for this announcement !!! Not for the same reasons as most of you. I've been trying to add up how many people on this site are jumping to Nikon "if the 5DMIII/X..." doesn't have the same specs as the 1DX ... for no more than $3K. Ebay and Craigs list will be flooded by a ton of cheap used canon equipment.



I don't think so... when nikon anounced 24MP D3x way back 2008 they should have jump ship to nikon by then but they're still here reading canon rumors everyday. many of those guys threatening to jump to nikon are still here waiting for canon to release something they want. Funny thing is canon didn't fought back to the 24MP instead they realeased a 1dx with 18 mp,, hahaha more people are frustrated but canon is so confident that most of us no matter how much threat we make we''ll stay with canon that's how it is coz we've become dependent to canon or maybe we're just canon fanatics....hehehe ;D 
my 1st DSLR was a canon 500D iwas happy with it for a while but I thought of upgrading since it was too small for my hands. I thought of going full frame so 5d2 was a good candidate but I heard rumors of 5d3 so instead of getting one I took a 50D while waiting for the 5d3 I didn't go for 7d since itwas just newly released that time and I don't like its noise :-\ now it's been nearly 2years of waiting for the 5d3 i'm still heare stuck with the 50d but i never thought of going to nikon i'd rather spend a few more for the 1dx than selling my stuff for less just to jump ship............ canon knows this very well that's why they're confident once they hook you up on lenses you can't get away with it easily


----------



## moreorless (Feb 19, 2012)

Shawn_Lights said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > If the 4K body was this close to release then wouldnt it have made sense for Canon to show/tell more about it at the C300 launch? I got the impression that it was still some way away and was included only to counteract RED's release.
> ...



That was the impression I got, that the C300 was targeting the higher end of the TV market while a 4K DSLR would target the lower end of the film market at a lower price.

While it use might be quite limated at the moment 4K would give a Canon DSLR an edge on rivals the way HD gave the 5D mk2 the edge. The kind of amature who spends several thousand on a DSLR does seem like the kind of person who's likely to buy a 4K TV aswell to view family/holiday videos.


----------



## Woody (Feb 19, 2012)

More than 1 FF? I wonder what Canon has in mind. Do they intend to make FF the next 'affordable' APS-C equivalent? That will be pretty cool. They'll be able to sell cameras and lenses by the boatloads.


----------



## ecka (Feb 19, 2012)

Woody said:


> More than 1 FF? I wonder what Canon has in mind. Do they intend to make FF the next 'affordable' APS-C equivalent? That will be pretty cool. They'll be able to sell cameras and lenses by the boatloads.


I think that 5D2 will stay for some time longer after 5D3 announcement and I doubt that there will be a more affordable FF camera than 5D2.


----------



## ecka (Feb 19, 2012)

gmrza said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > It is about time for a new Rebel (650D) . Perhaps this is what is going to be announced on 28th.
> ...


Yes, and it will be Canon's 75th anniversary as well (EOS 650 was on it's 50th, according to wikipedia  ). This is why I'm expecting something special at the end of this month or at least in March.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 19, 2012)

ecka said:


> gmrza said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...


EOS 650 was on it's 25th anniversary on 17th of Feb 2012!!
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/20years.do

So it's already passed and nothing happened


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 19, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> Kahuna said:
> 
> 
> > Very valid point and would be forced to agree with you. I am a mere hobbyist at best so my photography is a money pit.
> ...


If I do a safari by myself, it costs about £3K for 2 weeks including flights. If I nip across the pond to the States it costs me marginally less, maybe £2.5K. I would say most of the trips I do, perhaps 2 or if I am lucky 3 in a year end up costing me the wrong side of £6K.

For me, photography is a great way to see the world, visit new places, experience different cultures and capture as much as I can on camera. A lot of the places I have seen to date, I doubt I will ever get the chance to go back to. Given the investment it requires to get there, when I visit, I want to capture in the best quality I can. I picked up 2nd hand 1Ds MK III as I was not able to "drive" the 500mm f/4 reliably with either the 40D or 5D (although I know others have/do). I've used a 7D with said lens, but always prefer the 1Ds pictures.

The new D800 and D4 both can do AF at F/8.0. And it's a feature I would not like to lose. There are things that I like about both cameras, but the same is true of Canon. And of course I would be stunned if Canon did not release a camera that could do AF at f/8.

Plus, if I am to look on a 5 year view, many of my lenses may not stand up to the "scrutiny" of higher MP bodies, be that Nikon or Canon. I figure that if I change glass, then I want it to last at least 3 future generations of body. Right now, I am looking at adding the 24-70 and 70-200 f/2.8. But in the <24mm range then Nikon has the best lens by far in the 14-24mm. So if the only lens I don't think I would change right now is the 500mm, does it make sense to stick with Canon - especially if I will replace most of my Canon glass over the next 18 months? Right now, I cannot tell. Nor will I consider changing until the end of this year based on what both have released, and even then it would be a gradual change probably running 2 systems in parallel.

That's less than ideal, but if I believe (and I don't yet) Nikon will be a better solution for me longer term, then I will absolutely swap. You're right, I do not need to make a living from it, but I do want to get the best pictures...

Much to research this year, especially around Nikon glass and how well it compares to Canon, from w/a all the way up to the big primes.


----------



## JoeBoe19 (Feb 20, 2012)

why can't it be the 28th already?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 20, 2012)

Stu_bert said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Kahuna said:
> ...



+1 - well said that chap. Mauritius and the Maldives are places i will never see again - nor the World Trade center in New York. I will never see a Space Shuttle take lift off nor Concorde in all its glory. 
I will never see a child of mine born again, and never get the chance to watch them grow up and witness the dissolving of the innocence as they do.

My pictures portray my life in so many way. So i might as well have the best kit i can afford to record it all.

The 5D2 was the first camera to stop me wanting to go back to Canon A1's with add on grip. Nikon have never really got my attention, even though i may have occasionally 'threatened' to jump ship out of frustration.


----------



## cfargo (Feb 20, 2012)

Stu_bert said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Kahuna said:
> ...



Plus the fact that with Nikon's decision to make you send your camera in to one of a small handfull of service centers to get somthing as simple as a battery cover replaced, I wouldn't use Nikon if they were giving them away. Support the company that supports you and your right to get is serviced where you want, *Buy Canon*!!!


----------



## ecka (Feb 20, 2012)

Stu_bert said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Kahuna said:
> ...



You can always put that precious Nikon 14-24 lens on any Canon DSLR, just google for Nikon G to EOS adapter. Manual focusing isn't such a pain for an UWA lens .


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 20, 2012)

ecka said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > V8Beast said:
> ...


Yup the 16:9 site.... it is tempting, but I'm watching to see a) if the concerns about it on the D800 are true, and b) what Canon does or is rumoured to do having announced a patent iirc. But by the end of the year, if there's no bad news on the Nikon and no positive news from Canon, then adapter +Nikon is fine. The only time I don't use liveview & manual focus is when it's too dark for liveview to work reliably


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 20, 2012)

Picsfor said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > V8Beast said:
> ...


You've already seen things that are now part of our history (WTC & Shuttle), so I definitely envy that you were able to capture those events, and as you say, capturing your life's experience, for you and for future generations is just priceless IMHO... 

Mauritius & Maldives - bet you have some great stuff from there.

Alas out of your list, I've only done Concord, and on slides :-[ - so they're more nostalgia than anything aesthetic.


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 20, 2012)

cfargo said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > V8Beast said:
> ...


To be honest, never had to deal with Nikon in the UK. My experience with Canon is mixed. Through CPS is largely good. Prior to that, not so good. But either way I have had to pay handsomely each time....

- One of the posts broke on the IS unit - which holds it in place. They have to replace the whole IS unit.
- I dropped an L lens (70-300) from no more than 2 ft onto relatively soft ground, broke the focusing. I'd argue that's not really "build like a tank quality!"
- On the 1Ds, the AA filter cannot be replaced separately from the sensor. So the tiny scratch on it, can't be seen, but if I wanted it replaced then that's a few hundred notes...
- Every lens calibration - £30 - although I think they do both bodies
- Try and fix the softness on a 100-400mm (they've tried 3 times and still won't admit it's a lemon!)

The upside is that the Canon repair centre is an hour by car, as frankly there's no way I would use any courier / postal system, based on costs of insurance and complete distrust in their quality of handling.

I can't tell you about Nikon and how they make their kit, but some of the "design" decisions Canon make are dubious in terms of fairness to the customer. Reminds me somewhat of car manufacturers. Which is kind of appropriate as Honda has just tripled my service bill with the "this needs replacement after 2 years" if you want to keep a full service history


----------

